# My favourite U-permutations



## Joël (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey guys,

I've switched from <R,U> to <M,U> U-perms for a while now, and I have my own way of executing it... I didn't think it was very original, but Erik said I should make a video; he thought it was pretty sweet... So here it is! My ways for doing U' and M are a bit uncommon maybe (but not new, I am sure). I usually do M with my left middle finger, starting at DB. I the 2nd U-perm, I am doing U' with the index starting at the FUR corner sticker. This makes my index swing back and forth, because after U' there's a U2 and then another U', and I guess it looks kinda cool.






M2' U M' U2 M U M2' (U2) M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' (U2) (<-- everything *2)


----------



## teller (Dec 22, 2010)

That is freakin' cool looking!

I am proud to say, as a rather fingertrick intensive cuber, that I have a lot of a "Joël" in me.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 22, 2010)

You should do them slower though, kinda hard to see. What do you average on them?


----------



## C to R - Cendy (Dec 22, 2010)

wow.. thanks.. it helps me a lot for the fingertricks..
especially for the clockwise U perm with M slice..
usually, i just do the U perm with M slice for counter-clockwise U perm..
now i can do both of them..

thanks so much Joël and Erik :tu


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 22, 2010)

I see a mirrored eido U2'


----------



## Joël (Dec 22, 2010)

C to R - Cendy said:


> wow.. thanks..


 
I am glad you like it. Btw, I had the same problem; I started with the MU version of the counterclockwise U-perm because I'd only have to do U in clockwise direction. Then I liked it so much but I had to find a good way to do U'-s combined with M's. It took a while to get used to, but it works for me...



amostay2004 said:


> You should do them slower though, kinda hard to see. What do you average on them?



I have no idea what I average on them, but they are easily sub-1-able (if I don't lockup). I tried to slow the video down, but I don't have any software installed for that, so sorry about that. If it's unclear how I perform any of the moves, just ask .


----------



## Dene (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks like eido.


----------



## Erik (Dec 22, 2010)

U were, are and will always be my cubing Guru!!  
Inspiring tricks 
Try timing it on the 1-gen timer ;-)


----------



## Joël (Dec 22, 2010)

Who is eido?


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 22, 2010)

blade740


----------



## Joël (Dec 22, 2010)

I did time it on the 1st gen timer already .


----------

